# Game 3 Cavaliers @ Bobcats 7PM Sat Nov.4th



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't really get excited about this game after two horrible performances against teams we had great chances to beat if we had not worked so hard to beat ourselves.It's hard to see this being a competitive game unless the Cavs revert to playing horrible defense and completely overlooks us.

Honestly I am really disappointed in the manner in which we've lost these two games.Last year we competed in almost every game and played agressively trying to force turnovers.This year all we do is stand around in a lame match up zone and commit bone headed turnovers that we simply can't afford.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Bobcats are hanging around, down three.

Felton looks like he's really playing well and LeBron is having an off-night.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bobcats down three, 49-52, with 10:29 left in the third quarter.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>22</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>17</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">5</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>15</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>12</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>9</td><td>3-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, F</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-38</td><td>2-9</td><td>18-24</td><td>8</td><td>27</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td><td>12</td><td>52</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*42.1%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fe3310">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>22</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, PG</td><td>20</td><td>3-4</td><td>3-3</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td>2</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Voskuhl, C</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bernard Robinson, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Othella Harrington, FC</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Ely, FC</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adam Morrison, F</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>14-37</td><td>4-6</td><td>17-18</td><td>3</td><td>16</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>9</td><td>20</td><td>49</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*37.8%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*94.4%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (5)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

James just hasn't been assertive so far tonight.

Felton has played very well and for the first time this season we're playing agressively on defense


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Okafor just had two nice turnaround fadeaways on Z.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ilgauskas looks like he's ankle deep in quicksand,even worse than he did in last years playoffs.It's not like we've not played really well,but no way in hell we have a chance if Lebron was out there bringing his A game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd not be surprised if we lost this one,but I am so much happier with our effort.It just didn't seem to me that we competed like we needed to in the second halves of our first two games.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

We won. Sweet.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

So, why did James play poorly? Does anyone in particular deserve credit? Wallace?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

James really didn't assert himself or try to attack the basket.He shot poorly,but he can get to the line if he tried.Cleveland bricked a huge number of treys,a lot of them with defenders contesting them and they missed a lot of FT's too.

I think the key play was when Donyell Marshall fouled Felton while he was attempting a 30 foot buzzer beater with less than half a second remaining in the first half.The three free throws put them within three or four points and really that was the margin in the game excepting for the free throws at the end of the game.It's hard to fathom how a veteran player can foul a jumpshooter while he's heaving up a prayer from close to halfcourt.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, maybe the Cavs weren't focused tonight because...well, it's just the Bobcats, right?...but for whatever reason, Charlotte got a win. 1-2 looks a lot nicer than 0-3, and I'm happy with it. 

Brevin Knight's fun, with those steals. Fastest hands anywhere. :smile:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LeBron faked it like a pro wrestler on that collision with Brevin Knight. Was he really expecting anyone to buy that he got the worst of that? 

I like LeBron, but who was he trying to kid there? This isn't soccer.


----------



## Ameen (Oct 29, 2006)

Well done Bobcats, I watched the highlights and Felton was on fire last night


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lebron just looked like he didn't care out there. Feel sorry for all the people that went to the game just to see him put forth no effort. Good to see such a big crowd there though we had a sell out!

Sorry I wasn't able to make a gamethread I havn't had access to the internet since Friday morning thanks for getting one up for me Diable


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

not to bad of a game for morrison but i was really impressed with felton and the way he played... hopefully they can take a lot from this win


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

In ESPNs power rankings they say :


> Honestly? The sight of Sean May rejecting LeBron at the rim -- and then looking down at him with a dismissive glare -- shocked me more than LBJ posterizing Duncan.


Did anyone see it? I hope there is a video of it somewhere on the web.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes that happened right after May got embarassed at the other end of the floor.Probably around 40 second remaining in the game.The staring seems pretty stupid when you're a decent player making one play against the best player in the league.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

endora60 said:


> OK, maybe the Cavs weren't focused tonight because...well, it's just the Bobcats, right?...but for whatever reason, Charlotte got a win. 1-2 looks a lot nicer than 0-3, and I'm happy with it.
> 
> * Brevin Knight's fun, with those steals. Fastest hands anywhere. * :smile:


Right on. I remember two games last year when he had 6 steals each, and I didn't even see his hands move. One second a big man had the ball, the next, Charlotte was pushing it on the other end. It was so weird.


----------

